# Cream soap with milk question



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm planning to make Barb's cream soap from the Recipe section, hopefully this afternoon:

MRFBarbara
Post subject: Cream Soap recipe 

900 grams tallow or palm kernel oil 
600 grams stearic 
300 grams coconut oil ( I used 76 degree) 
300 grams Lard 

315 grams KOH 
56 grams NaOH 

1000 grams water 
400 grams glycerine 

Can I use part goat milk for the water? If so, how much and what will it change?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Yes can use part goat milk, it will make the soap somewhat darker in color.. but usually creamy colored it very pretty... 
Won't change a thing... just sub out some of the water for milk..
Remember that the rotting process in cream soap is very very important and cooking in a crock pot makes it very easy to make a nice.. one ... don't get too anxious to soften it with too much water after the cook, it will loosen some after it rots.. 
Barb


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I made it with 50% GM, 50% water. I decided the recipe in the sticky was too large for my first attempt so here's what I did instead:

9oz tallow
6oz stearic acid
3oz coconut
3oz lard
3.6oz KOH
.7oz NaOH
11.3oz GM
11.2oz water
3.3oz glycerin

Supercream with:
1.7oz glycerin
.85oz stearic

I ran the recipe through Summer Bee Meadows cream soap calculator.

I cooked it for 3 1/2 hours on low in my crockpot then supercreamed. It was always able to be stirred and never got especially hard. When I added the add'l glycerin and stearic I turned off the crockpot and left it for the night. It's now still very stirrable (and a very ugly brown - sort of like duck poop!) Should I have cooked longer? It's not especially smooth looking. Do I just need to leave it alone for a week or so? Will the color stay the same?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

The color will lighten up some, just stir once a day and watch it change because it will get smoother.. have you ph tested it yet?..... 
Barb


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks, Barb. I haven't tested it yet; actually I'm not sure if I can since I don't have any ph paper, don't know where to get it locally, and don't have plans to order anything anytime soon. It's too bad, because I just got an order from the Herbarie and didn't even think about it. Bummer.

I'm planning to add some fragrance and jojoba beads (assuming it comes out good enough to use); will I need a preservative?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

I don't add preservatives to my cream soaps unless I am adding botanicals or food items... then I do.. 
Barb


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks - I'll watch it for awhile and hope it looks nicer soon!
Elizabeth


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I blended and packaged my cream soap yesterday. It's wonderful! So soft and smooth, rinses clean. It's a great face soap! It's a very light brown / tan color; sort of like coffee with lots of milk. I scented with lavender & cedar and victorian rose. Both are really nice. (And I left some unscented.)

Thanks, Barb, for all your help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

You are welcome, cream soap is luxurious isn't it... love to shave with it also... and yes it makes a very gentle and wonderful face soap... similar to some of the very expensive face washes you can buy but without all the added chemicals.. I made an unscented one with calendula in it and it ended up smelling just a little nutty, but smooth smell that is very pleasant.. I added honey to it also... 
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool, Elizabeth!


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks, Cindy. It really is a pretty nice product. I definitely encourage/recommend anyone that has even the slightest interest to give it a go. Barb is right that it's so luxurious!

Elizabeth


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok, just one more question...

Barb, how do you package it? I put it into 2oz and 4oz jars but wonder if I should use a squeeze-able bottle thinking that might be more user-friendly in a shower and one doesn't have to keep sticking fingers into the jar. Will it come out of a bottle without wasting a lot?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

the soft squeeze-able malibu tubes work great... they have a good size opening if you take the cap off...
Barb


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

